# Over 39,000,000 sold in 5.5 years



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was just taking a look at the statistics at The Digital Bits, and noticed that sales of DVD players went over 39,000,000 in early November. If I remember correctly, it took a lot longer for VHS and CDs to be adopted and become mainstream.

And, take a look at what is happening in the marketplace. There are more DVD sets being talked about and being released by the studios than VHS sets. In the case of the seasonal box sets, what would have taken up a entire shelf on VHS is a small 1-2" package on DVD, with a standard box set having four "hour-long" or eight "half-hour" episodes. In many cases, you get the episode either uncut or without a black bar underneath.

In the Anime market (you figured I would work Anime in this somehow), many of the licensing companies have discontiued VHS releases almost completely and sticking with DVD.

And the price of the players have dropped. My 3108, which was purchased in February, 1999, was $399, and included five free DVDs plus the retailer included some free ones as well. Now, you can pick up a name-brand DVD player for less than $100.

Amazing, considering that some of the studios were holding back on DVD because of some legitimate concerns. Now, it seems like DVD is yet another revenue avenue.

The only fly in the ointment? Some major retailers are insisting that the studios release the movie in "full screen" format rather than the original aspect ratio, and stock only the full-screen format. I was at K-mart to purchase a DVD on sale, and the sales person said, "I don't believe it comes in widescreen." The movie? _E.T. The Extra Terrestrial_. Fortunately, Best Buy price matches.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Are they talking PC based DVD players as well? Because technically I have owned 6 of them if including PCs. And Out of the 6 total, 1 is in the scap heap (because would not play DVD-RW or many DVD) and 2 of the PC ones I never watch DVD on, they came with free DVD upgrades... So those #s could be skewed. But point is well taken that prices are at point where anyone can buy player or media without breaking the bank (even grandma)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the Digital Bits:

"Please note that numbers indicate sales of players from manufacturers to U.S. retailers only (Canadian sales are estimated at end of graph). LD Combo players are included in these figures, but DVD-ROM drives and DVD-capable PlayStation 2 systems are not. The numbers also include Divx players - CEA does not break them out."

Divx is the dead alternative pay DVD format, not the codec, BTW.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *
> The only fly in the ointment? Some major retailers are insisting that the studios release the movie in "full screen" format rather than the original aspect ratio, and stock only the full-screen format. I was at K-mart to purchase a DVD on sale, and the sales person said, "I don't believe it comes in widescreen." The movie? E.T. The Extra Terrestrial. Fortunately, Best Buy price matches. *


My wife insists on fullscreen format. She hates letterbox and I have to confess it is a little difficult to watch from 15 feet away on our 10 year old 27" RCA set. When we upgrade to a 40+ inch widescreen HD ready set then we will go with OAR DVDs for sure. We will probably also replace the "fullscreen" DVDs we already have.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't stand to watch fullsceen DVDs, I have 2 fullscreen (and one of them is a made for TV movie) and 3 double sided discs. It appears, on some titles, Amazon is changing more for fullscreen then widescreen, for the same titles. My uncle refuses to move to the DVD format becasue of the lack of fullscreen content  "I have a 53" TV and I wanna see all 53 inches" he always says.


----------

